
Show HN: Haste – Search the Web Faster (Mac App) - ononoma
https://www.plastic-software.com/haste/
======
nyantaro
Hi, I'm a developer of Haste. There are two predefined Custom Searches to
search within Hacker News on our Custom Search examples page:

[https://www.plastic-software.com/haste/searches.html](https://www.plastic-
software.com/haste/searches.html)

(In the "Others" section) * Stories, by popularity * Stories, by Date

It would be awesome if you would play with them and create your own. Thanks :)

